# MTB Penwood, Sunday 8:00am



## MR. evil (Sep 3, 2009)

Anyone riding this weekend?

I kind of have a hankering to ride either Batchelor street or Penwood.


----------



## Trev (Sep 3, 2009)

What day n time are you looking at ?


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't have a day or time in mind, preferably morning buy I am open.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 3, 2009)

Im down for a ride on sunday..Im getting sick of bump skiing ;-)

Steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 3, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Im down for a ride on sunday..Im getting sick of bump skiing ;-)
> 
> Steveo



Bite me


Did mention that I hate you!


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 3, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Anyone riding this weekend?
> 
> I kind of have a hankering to ride either Batchelor street or Penwood.



As usual I'll most likely be out riding everyday and really have no commitments over the weekend so I'm completely flexible. Anyway the chance to ride some new (too me) trails would be sweet! Just let me know when and where and I'll try to make it happen.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 3, 2009)

Then Penwood may be the best bet as it's much less of a drove for you. Penwood is in Simsbury on Rt189 while Batchelor st is up in Amherst Ma. I'd you can ever do a ride at batchelor street I highly recomend it. It's with our a doubt some of the best trails in NE.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 3, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Then Penwood may be the best bet as it's much less of a drove for you. Penwood is in Simsbury on Rt189 while Batchelor st is up in Amherst Ma. I'd you can ever do a ride at batchelor street I highly recomend it. It's with our a doubt some of the best trails in NE.



I'm not worried about the driving and would prefer the chance to ride (with a guide) Batchelor Street. Maybe a Sunday or Monday morning ride?


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 3, 2009)

Well let's see what Trev can make before we settle on a time / place.


----------



## Trev (Sep 4, 2009)

_*Does Penwood @ 8 or 9am on Sunday work for you guys?*_

This once empty weekend is jam packed with shit I have to attend.

I am also wide open on Monday.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 4, 2009)

Trev said:


> _*Does Penwood @ 8 or 9am on Sunday work for you guys?*_
> 
> This once empty weekend is jam packed with shit I have to attend.
> 
> I am also wide open on Monday.



Ok, Penwood it is at 8:00am Sunday morning. I will post up the location for the parking area later. I am also going to see if Jamie & Eric (aka crazy trials dudes want to join us). The loop is only about 7 miles, but it's a tough 7 miles with some really fun spots.


----------



## Trev (Sep 4, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Ok, Penwood it is at 8:00am Sunday morning. I will post up the location for the parking area later. I am also going to see if Jamie & Eric (aka crazy trials dudes want to join us). The loop is only about 7 miles, but it's a tough 7 miles with some really fun spots.




Sounds good w/me!


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 4, 2009)

Trev said:


> Sounds good w/me!



I may even bust out 'THE HELMET'. There are a couple of crazy DH rocky shoots that I want to ride. I rode them last time there but it was kind of sketchy


----------



## Trev (Sep 4, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I may even bust out 'THE HELMET'. There are a couple of crazy DH rocky shoots that I want to ride. I rode them last time there but it was kind of sketchy



Oh My Gawd!!

Can I touch it??


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 4, 2009)

Trev said:


> Can I touch it??



Hmm............I may not be able to make this ride after all


----------



## Trev (Sep 5, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Hmm............I may not be able to make this ride after all



Bummer, such is life though eh...


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 5, 2009)

Trev said:


> Bummer, such is life though eh...



I was joking.....it was a lame responce to your 'can I touch it comment'.


If you can still make the ride this is the location. We are going to meet at the lot off Rt 185.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...-72.773008&spn=0.044563,0.111151&z=14&iwloc=A


----------



## Trev (Sep 5, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I was joking.....it was a lame response to your 'can I touch it comment'.



../sigh  

See ya there in the am bub!


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 5, 2009)

Trev said:


> ../sigh
> 
> See ya there in the am bub!



I would probably take 91S to exit 35b (rt 218) and follow that west until you intersect rt 185. You will take a right onto 185 andfollow that for a bit. The entrance to the parking area will be on the right side directly off of 185


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 5, 2009)

Going to try and make this ride but need some clarification on the parking area. Pretty sure I'll be able to figure it out but just in case you don't see me in the AM around 8 feel free to dial me up at (203) 808-2344 and direct my ass to where it needs to be!  :beer:


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 5, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Going to try and make this ride but need some clarification on the parking area. Pretty sure I'll be able to figure it out but just in case you don't see me in the AM around 8 feel free to dial me up at (203) 808-2344 and direct my ass to where it needs to be!  :beer:



Where are you coming from?

The parking area is the main entrance to the park off rt 185. I am pretty sire there is even a sign for Penwood state forest


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 5, 2009)

10-4! Coming in the same direction as Trev, regardless see you in the AM for some riding!


----------

